# Hintergrund der Icons auf Desktop transparent machen



## Zorck (15. Oktober 2002)

Hallo!
Kann man die Hintergrundfarbe der Texte unter den Icons auf dem Desktop transparent schalten? Gibt es da irgendwelche Tools oder kann man es gar in Windows2000 einstellen.
Es ist echt nevig wenn man nen cooles Wallpaper hat und dann diese einheitliche Farbton unter den Icons ist.


----------



## mirscho (15. Oktober 2002)

neee. da muss ich dich enttäuschen...das geht net...
du kannst es höchstens mal mit tools wie windowblinds oder desktopx ausprobieren.

das wollte ich auch mal...aber es geht net...du kannst es ja so machen, das an die stelle, wo zum Beispiel das Wallpaper gelb ist, du icons hinsetzt, und der Hintergrundfarbe für die Schrift auf das selbe Gelb setzt... so hab ich das dann gelöst. UND: es sah gut aus  

bis denne...


----------



## Johnny (15. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

bei Windows XP wird der Hintergrund der Icons automatisch Transparent...


----------



## mirscho (15. Oktober 2002)

@ crushor

1. er hat win2k

2. die hintergrundfarbe der icons ist nur die selbe, wie die, welche du bei darstellung-->erweitert eingestellt hast.

kurz gesagt: nehm ein Bild, welches nciht den gesamten desktop ausfüllt, und schaue


----------



## CyTreX (16. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Zorck _
> *Kann man die Hintergrundfarbe der Texte unter den Icons auf dem Desktop transparent schalten?*



Klar geht das, mit dem richtigen Proggie. 

Diesem hier zum Beispiel.


----------



## fmkessler (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo allerseits! 

Es gibt eine Toolsammlung, mit Namen TuneUp 2006 (zurzeit), die viele nützliche Tools beinhaltet. Und, ganz wichtig, die keine Systemabstürze verursacht, wenn man damit z.B. die Registrierung aufräumt!!

In dieser Toolsammlung kann man u.a. auch das Aussehen von Windows beinflussen. 

Gleich in dieser ersten Sparte von dieser Sammlung, also bei der optischen Veränderung, gibt es auch eine Option, welche den Hintergrund von Icon Unterschriften transparent macht. Also nur ein Klick! 
Dieses ist eine von zwei Toolsammlungen, die ich seit langem benutze und für die ich einmal einen Obulus zu zahlen hatte. Seit dem konnte ich mit einem Update immer die neueste Version runterladen. 
Wer also nicht von totaler Armut geplagt ist, kann sich dieses Tool auch heute noch leisten. 
Ich weis leider nicht den aktuellen Preis, aber einmal mit Google gesucht und schon hat man aureichend Adressen, wo man sich dies Teil runterladen kann!

Gutes gelingen,
fmkessler


----------

